# Is vinegar and water harmful?



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

I have been using diluted vinegar and water to clean up taco's droppings BUT I do NOT rinse it after. I use it on the floor and such. Is it harmful to tiels if it is not rinsed off surfaces?


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I use vinegar and water a lot too, for cleaning up droppings etc. I feel it is less toxic than commercial cleaners. I never worried about it. I don't know for sure, though. If someone knows, I will be interested.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not sure. I use it to clean the cage bars, but rinse it off afterwards


----------



## MuffinsMommy (Nov 29, 2013)

I use it all the time, everywhere. It is non toxic and dries up. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it, either. Some people give their birds apple cider vinegar in their water to drink so it's definitely not harmful.


----------

